# Czech law + sperm bank + legal forms



## Holly7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Has anyone single been to Czech Republic and used the sperm bank? I need to know if I have to take someone with me to sign legal forms (to confirm a father figure) or if this can be done proxy? 

I may need to try and organize a donor to come with me to do this??


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry Holly, I cant help with your question but have you posted on the Czech board as you may meet someone on there who has up-to-date info?

Good luck

 
Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Holly have sent you a PM


  
Tis xx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Holly

Do you mean the forms that nominate someone to be the legal father in the UK so he can be named on the birth certificate?  If so, they are UK forms and they only apply to conceptions that take place at an HFEA licensed clinic i.e. within the UK.

Natalie


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Natalie - treating single woman in Czech republic is illegal in that country.


----------

